# pitbull puppy....bad smell



## Jclough (Jan 18, 2008)

my 9 week old all white pitbull puppy has a very bad smell he smells fishy and kind of like dried blood. i gave him a bath but the smell came back. what can i do?


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Take him to the vet. The fishy smell may be his anal glands, needing to be expressed. If that's it, the vet will do it and the charge will be minor. If it's not that, then the vet will be better able to diagnose what's wrong with your pup.


----------

